# Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????



## marioschreiber (22. November 2004)

Die Langfinger sind mal wieder unterwegs ! 
Eben wurde ich von einem Bekannten aus dem "fsfc"
(Fehmarn Spinn&Fliegenfischer Club /   www.fsfc.de ) gebeten folgendes hier im AB zu veröffentlichen:


*Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????
Unsere Clubmitglied Eric und sein Kumpel Andreas waren am Samstag in Kiel am Bülker Leuchtturm zum Fischen. Dabei wurde Ihnen zwischen 15.00 und 16.00 Uhr leider das Auto aufgebrochen und "leergemacht", unter anderem 2 Rücksäcke mit zahlreichen Blinkerdosen, Shimano Twinpower 4000, Zebco Rute Worldchampion MH, Siemens Outdoorhandy....! Falls irgendjemand zufällig was gesehen hat, . im Internet angeboten bekommt oder sonstige Hinweise hat bitte melden.
e-mail: e-ottens@web.de*

Ich hoffe das er Zeugen findet, oder evtl. etwas von dem Gerät wieder auftaucht.
Ansonsten soll es allen als Warnung dienen ! 
Lasst nichts im Auto liegen !


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Wo leben wir nur...???  #d 

Ich werde bei Ebay die Augen offen halten.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Hallo Boardies,

ist eine echt Üble Sache mit dem Diebstahl...

!Wenn ich was höre/lese meld ich mich! 

Jedoch sollten *WIR* alle drüber nachdenken was im Auto bleibt und was nicht, 
wenn wir ans Wasser gehn...

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lachsy (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

gibt es auch mehr infos zb zum handy? welches modell vom Siemens outdoorhandy, es gibt unter anderem ME45, M35, das neue M65 ???? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## marioschreiber (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Ich lass mir die Sachen noch auflisten !
Stelle das hier rein.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus das ihr helfen wollt !


----------



## Medo (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

@mario

ist doch mal wieder ne sauerei!!!!

ich hab das ganze in wh auch schon hinter mir gehabt......

da hilft ja auch nur ne reisegepäckversicherung, wenn man eine hat....

hoffentlich ist da wieder was auffindbar!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

@ Mario

Das ist doch wieder eine üble Sache !! :c 
Kann man nichtmal in Ruhe seinem Hobby nachgehen, ohne das man Angst haben muss, das einem das Auto aufgebrochen wird.  #d 
Solche Banditen sollte man eine Woche auf dem Marktplatz an nen Pfahl ketten und solange für Voglefrei erklären. Ist gleich als Abschreckung für kommende Banditos !


Aber mal was anderes.......... warum sind Eric und Kunpel Andreas noch nicht im AB als Member mitdabei ??  :g


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Moin Moin , 
schöne sch...e ist das . Ist mann denn nicht mal mehr am Tage sicher vor Langfinger ? Ist doch Ehrensachen , das wir helfen Mario.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Das Auto meiner Mutter wurde auch schonmal ausgeräumt als sie mich in den Kindergarten gebracht hat .... Danach kommt ja erst der ganze Stresse , ihr wurde die Handtasche mit allen Papieren gestohlen, seit dem lässt sie niewieder ihre Tasche im Auto liegen .....


----------



## marioschreiber (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es auch mehr infos zb zum handy? welches modell vom Siemens outdoorhandy, es gibt unter anderem ME45, M35, das neue M65 ????
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Wenns kommt, dann richtig !
Es war das neue M65 !


----------



## Truttafriend (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Oh nee nicht schon wieder :c   Ich erinner mich an die Zeiten als in WH regelmäßig die Autos der Flifis geöffnet wurden. Die Bande hatten sie irgendwann bekommen. 
Hoffentlich finden sich die Sachen an und noch viel wichtiger nehmen  die Hauducken fest.

Ich halt auch die Augen und Ohren auf #h


----------



## peter II (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Sauerei.  #d 
Nebenbei bemerkt versteigere ich gerade bei ebay MEINE Zebco Worldchampion bla bla bla. 
Also nicht das hier jemand vorschnell auf falsche Gedanken kommt!


----------



## oh-nemo (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

So ein Mist!!!
Ich halte die Augen und Ohren offen.
Wenn man die Bengels mal auf frischer Tat ertappen würde......


----------



## Skorpion (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Das ist ja kaum zu glauben. Da geht man angeln, kommt wieder und das Auto ist aufgebrochen.  |gr:  Und dann noch Wertvolle Sachen geklaut. Wenn ich so einen erwischen sollte, würde ich ihn ins Wasser zerren und einen ordentlichen Bad in der kalten Ostsee verpassen. :r 

Auch ich werde die Augen offen halten. Echt schade um das Equipment. #d 

Aber das ganze Beweist mal wieder das man keine Wertvollen Sachen im Auto liegen lassen sollte. Ich hab solche negativen Erfahrungen noch nie gemacht  ( zum Glück). Jetzt  werde ich in Zukunft auch besser aufpassen.


----------



## das_angel_eumel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

ja, sowas hatten zwei kumpels von mir auch mal.
Dann wollten sie das bei der Polizei anzeigen, ja ne anzeige wurde geschrieben, aber das wars dann auch schon. 
Letztlich hatten sie "ja selber schuld, man lässt ja auch nichts offen im Auto liegen".
Das durften sie sich dann auch noch anhören. das würde ja zum Diebstahl verleiten!!
Und schon ist man selber schuld nur weil man seine sachen im eigenen auto hat!!
irgendwie bekloppt, oder?!


----------



## gofishing (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Echt Kacke sowas.

Aber es scheint auf den Strandparkplätzen gang und gebe zu sein die Abdeckung vom Kombi immer offen und für jederman einsehbar zu lassen. Ich habe schon diverse Flifi-Rohre in Kombis gesehen.

Ich persönlich fische nur noch mehrteilige Fliegenruten, man kann sie einfach besser verstecken.

Und meistens sitzt auch noch Eyk darauf. Draußen ist er ja der liebste Hund der Welt. Aber im Wagen ist er im "Arbeitsmodus".

Mein Tip: Nur das nötigste mitnehmen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## RENEHH20 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

@Counter-striker 

In den Kindergarten ??? Hallo, du bist 16 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Skorpion (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



> Letztlich hatten sie "ja selber schuld, man lässt ja auch nichts offen im Auto liegen".



Dem muss ich aber zustimmen, denn wie heißt es so schön - "Gelegenheit macht Diebe"

Solche Burschis mit kriminellen Neigungen werden doch dadurch nur gereizt wenn sie z.B. ne DigiCam oder andere Sachen frei rumliegen sehen. Und wenn weit und breit keiner zu sehen ist, dann passiert schon mal sowas#t


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Echt Kacke sowas.
> 
> Aber es scheint auf den Strandparkplätzen gang und gebe zu sein die Abdeckung vom Kombi immer offen und für jederman einsehbar zu lassen. Ich habe schon diverse Flifi-Rohre in Kombis gesehen.
> 
> ...



Eyk,
besser als jede Alarmanlage!!!  #6 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Heiko schön währe es.
Haste mal von Betäubungsgas auf Raststätten gehört.
Die schläfern alle im Wagen ein.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schön währe es.
> Haste mal von Betäubungsgas auf Raststätten gehört.
> Die schläfern alle im Wagen ein.
> 
> ...



Wenn man anfängt über "was könnte alles passieren" nachzudenken,
mag man bald nicht mehr zum Fischen gehen.
Nachdem der Brandungsangler auf Fehmarn zusammengeschlagen wurde, habe ich meinen Priest immer griffbereit, aber hilft er wirklich?  #c 

Wenn möglich lasse ich nichts im Auto zurück. Rutenrohre werden nicht von Außen sichtbar verstaut, aber vielleicht reicht dies nicht? #c 

Die schönsten Plätze zum Fischen, sind für mich die, wo ich in Ruhe, ohne viele Menschen am Strand fischen kann. Muß ich jetzt umdenken?  #c 

Solangsam komme ich echt ins Grübeln... |kopfkrat 

Nachdenklicher Gruß

Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (22. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Wenn ich fische ist nichts wertvolles mehr im Wagen.

Und das leere Rutenrohr lege ich gut sichtbar, offen, das Futeral daneben, in den Kofferraum.
Auch von Aufklebern a la "SAGE", "Thomas & Thomas" "Loop" ect. auf dem Kofferraum sehe ich ab. Ist ja sonst wie Schaufensterwerbung


----------



## Stokker (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Elende Sauerei sowas.Deswegen lasse ich ungern Sachen im Auto, aber leider kommt man nicht drumherum.
Man kann doch nicht alles mitschleppen.
Erwischen soll ich sie die Burschen......dann würde ich hinterher vor dem Kadi stehen wegen etwas ganz bösem...


----------



## Lachsy (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

vieleicht hilft die seite beim Handy
http://www.handy-verloren.de/
die IMEI Nummer steht auf dem Orginalkarton mit drauf.
Auch wie er die Sim-karte sperren kann steht auf der Webseite

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Moin, 
echt scheisse sowas! Bin neulich in Wh gewesen und habe beobachtet wie dort drei südländisch aussehende Knaben auf dem Parkplatz rumschnüffelten. Sahen nicht sonderlich sympatisch aus die Jungs und haben sich auch nicht für den Strand oder so interessiert. Sind nur auf dem Parplatz umher geschlendern und haben geguckt. Mal standen sie bei dem einen Wagen und mal bei einem anderen. Habe das eine zeit lang beobachtet und mich dann entschlossen meinen Hund ausnahmsweise mal im Auto zu lassen. 
Rutenrohre/Futterrale und sonstiges lasse ich generell nur so liegen, dass man von aussen deutlich erkennen kann, dass sie leer sind. 
Bei den Nachbarn meiner Eltern wurde vor ein paar Tagen auch eingbrochen. Die haben den sonst sehr pflichtbewußten Hund in der Küche eingesperrt und dann in aller Ruhe die Bude ausgeräumt.

Fazit: Dreistigkeit kennt keine Grenzen!!!


----------



## Chrisi04 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Das ist echt ein dreck sowas, bei uns hier an der weser musst auch immer auf dein Auto aufpassen.
Da vergeht einem die Lust am angeln schon fast. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir für die weser wieder ein Fahrrad zulege.

@gofishing
Betäubungsgas?? Wie meinst das?
Wir hatten mal in unserem VW-Club (Nein nicht Männergruppe :q , bin da aber auch nicht mehr drinne) darüber nachgedacht mal Tränengas  mit der Alarmanlage zu verbinden.
Haben das dann aber schnell wieder verworfen weil du im falle des falles wegen Körperverletzung belangt werden kannst.
Siehe Urteil mit den Dackel und dem Stromzaun.


----------



## Maddin (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Schiet sowas! Hoffentlich finden sie die Bande. Ansonsten wie alle anderen hier meinen: Nichts im Auto liegen lassen....ansonsten = selber schuld...sorry, ist so.

Als ich mit Ace vor ein paar Wochen in Weissenhaus war stand morgens ein einziger Wagen auf dem Parkplatz und schöööön sichtbar eine Twinpower 4000 an Sportexrute montiert...... #d kurz übern Deich geguckt und die beiden Angler in ca. 500m Entfernung ausgemacht. Ein leichtes Spiel für den der Böses will!

Aber trotzdem schön, dass es noch so gutgläubige Menschen gibt!


----------



## mot67 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

tjo, scheisse sowas.
mir wurde im sommer das auto aufgebrochen, habs in scheeßel beim hurricane-festival stehen lassen, da ich mit einem freund nach HH fahren konnte.
waren teure biere, die ich da getrunken hab...
fahrrad, cd, spinnerkasten und werkzeugkasten waren weg, meine mefoblinker waren in einer pennytüte, das war wohl nicht interessant für die jungs.
leider war alles im auto, und wegen des fahrrades konnte ich die abdeckung nicht zu machen, wollte eigentlich am abend wieder nach hause fahren.
die scheeßeler polizei hat alles, was rund ums festival passiert gleich schön nach rothenburg weitergegeben, und nach 2 wochen hatte ich auch schon die einstellungsurkunde zu hause.

gibt leider so gut wie keine hoffnung in solche fällen


----------



## Medo (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Schiet sowas! Hoffentlich finden sie die Bande. Ansonsten wie alle anderen hier meinen: Nichts im Auto liegen lassen....ansonsten = selber schuld...sorry, ist so.
> 
> Als ich mit Ace vor ein paar Wochen in Weissenhaus war stand morgens ein einziger Wagen auf dem Parkplatz und schöööön sichtbar eine Twinpower 4000 an Sportexrute montiert...... #d kurz übern Deich geguckt und die beiden Angler in ca. 500m Entfernung ausgemacht. Ein leichtes Spiel für den der Böses will!
> 
> Aber trotzdem schön, dass es noch so gutgläubige Menschen gibt!


 
@maddin

im schwarzen mondeo??
dann war sie versichert


----------



## totti (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Hallo , 
hab gerade folgenden Artikel gelesen. Vielleicht interessant ??

http://www.ln-online.de/news/archiv/?id=1540168 

Gruß 
Totti


----------



## kanalbulle (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				totti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> hab gerade folgenden Artikel gelesen. Vielleicht interessant ??
> 
> http://www.ln-online.de/news/archiv/?id=1540168
> ...


*Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.*

*klick hier !!!*Ist wirklich interessant !


----------



## totti (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

@kanalbulle
Danke für die Hilfe, hatte Probleme , da ich noch nie einen Link eingestellt habe . Man lernt nie aus.  Ich denke, dass man vielleicht zumindest mal bei der Polizei nachfragen könnte .  

Gruß
Totti


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Eher unwarscheinlich !
Die "Opfer" kamen zwar von Fehmarn, der Artikel berichtet von Aufbrüchen in Heiligenhafen (liegt beides dicht beieinander), 
aber der Autoaufbruch von dem ich berichtet habe war bei Kiel!
Trotzdem....gut das sie die erwischt haben !


----------



## Hendrik (23. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

....schön das sie die Schweine erwischt haben, vielleicht bekomme ich ja mein Radio wieder  |kopfkrat


----------



## smilie-fisher (24. November 2004)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es scheint auf den Strandparkplätzen gang und gebe zu sein die Abdeckung vom Kombi immer offen und für jederman einsehbar zu lassen. Ich habe schon diverse Flifi-Rohre in Kombis gesehen.
> 
> Ralph


genau so mache ich das auch. ich lass alle abdeckungen offen, damit jeder sehen kann, dass da nix zu holen ist.


----------



## Angelmann (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Moin

leider geht das am Bülker LT weiter. Habe einen einheimischen Fischer Kollegen getroffen, dem haben sie vor einer Woche das Auto aufgebrochen, d.h. die Scheibe eingeschlagen...das einzige, was im Auto zu sehen war, war ein Mini-Rucksack mit nichts drin...er stand vielleicht 100 Meter weit entfernt im Wasser! Außerdem wußte er von zumindest noch einem weiteren Aufbruch!

Seine Vermutung ist, dass gezielt die Fischermänner mit hochwertigem Getackel ausgeguckt werden...dann wird seelenruhig abgewartet, bis man sich bis zum Buhnenkopf vorgekämpft hat und schon gehts los...

Es ist wirklich zum   :v ...aber die wohl einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass alle Fischerkollegen sich daran halten und nichts, was irgendwie nach verwertbarer Beute aussieht, im Auto lassen...Vielleicht wird es dann ja irgend wann für diese Sackgesichter uninteressant uns im Visier zu haben..

Leider bin ich erst durch eigene Erfahrung so schlau geworden.... #q 
Mir und meinen Freunden wurde vor ca 5 Jahren das Auto aufgebrochen, 3 komplett aufgetackelte Fliegenruten -nur vom Feinsten- weg! Schaden locker 2.500 Euronen....War auf Als, wer es kennt: Himmark Strand...wir standen am Ende des Riffs, sahen nur kurz ein Paar Autolichter (war dunkel)...so konnten diese Brüder wunderbar sehen, dass wir keine Chance hatten ihnen schnell in die Quere zu kommen :r 
Seit der Zeit nehme ich notgedrungen nur noch mit, was ich wirklich am Mann beim Fischen trage....
Bei mir ist es leider schon zur Gewohnheit geworden auch das hochwertige equipment in den Sommerhäusern in DK so zu verstauen, dass nicht ein Blick durchs Wohnzimmerfenster genügt, um zu erkennen was da zu holen wäre...habe aber bisher -zum Glück- noch nicht gehört, dass da was passiert ist....hofffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht irgend jemanden auf falsche Gedanken gebracht ;+ 

TL
Angelmann


----------



## Blex (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Moinsen!

Wirklich ärgerlich! Deshalb sieht man mich des öfteren mit einem kompletten Futteral am Strand entlang laufen. Da bleibt wirklich nichts mehr im Auto!

@ Angelmann:
Weißt Du zufällig an welchen Tagen die letzten Aufbrüche ganau waren. Ich bin in letzter Zeit häufiger mal inkognito mit der Digicam in Bülk unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Angelmann (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

@Blex

Moin, genau kann ich Dir das nicht sagen, der Kollege sagte mir nur es war an einem Freitag...ich denke, entweder vor 10 Tagen oder noch eine Woche früher?

Aber, da Du häufiger in Bülk bist, vielleicht triffst Du ihn ja, ich habe ihn schon häufig "getroffen" -gesehen an den bekannten Orten: Bülk, Stohl, Noer..usw.
Leider weiß ich seinen Namen nicht, er fährt einen weißen Golf II, 12 Jahre alt (Das Auto :q ) Er ist ca 50, trägt BW-Mütze mit Ohrenklappen und einen Schnautzer, ist Spinnfischer, Shimano-Rute und Rolle (mit Heckbremse)...ach ja er baut seine Blinker selbst -Snaps aus Spülenblech- Superteile, habe ihm gleich ein paar aus der Dose geleiert....Ich glaube er kommt aus der Schilkseer Ecke?

Ich hoffe, die Angaben helfen Dir weiter bei Deiner undercover-Arbeit  
Berichte mal, wenn Du ihn getroffen hast...wenn ich Ihn vorher treffe kriegst Du hier Meldung von mir...

TL
Angelmann


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> ....schön das sie die Schweine erwischt haben, vielleicht bekomme ich ja mein Radio wieder  |kopfkrat




Wieso..........Das hab ich doch im Schuppen liegen Henne  :q  :q  :q |sagnix


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

@ Blex

Selbst das mitnehmen des Gerödels ist keine Garantie.  #d 
Habe mal meinen Kescher am Ufer hinter mir liegen gelassen und bin etwa 10m in die Ostsee gegangen. Es waren einige "Spaziergänger" am Strand unterwegs. Als ich nach ungefähr 5 min. wieder an Land ging, ward der Kescher weg!  :c 
Es war nur ein Kescher. Meiner Meinung nach ist das schon organisierte Kriminalität.  :r


----------



## Nauke (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Blex
> 
> ...bin etwa 10m in die Ostsee gegangen. ... Als ich nach ungefähr 5 min. wieder an Land ging, ward der Kescher weg!



Wie haste das geschafft    ;+  :q  #h


----------



## folkfriend (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

Nabend zusammen|wavey:

 ... kann man seine im Auto zurückgelassenen Ausrüstung eigentlich versichern . (eventuell ´ne blöde Frage aber ich hab mich bis jetzt um sowas nicht gekümmert )|peinlich

 Ich fahr`immer mit meinem VW Bus T4 mit abgedunkelten Scheiben (man kann auch mit `ner Taschenlampe nichts sehen) nach Dänemark und beim Spinfischen habe ich das Auto nicht im Auge.

  Im letzten Jahr wurden in Dänemark Angler am Strand  überfallen  und  abgezogen |gr: ( Seit der Zeit habe ich immer einen "Meinungsverstärker"
  griffbereit:g.

  Gruß
  folkfriend


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Achtung , Wer hat was gesehen ????*

@ Nauke

Hättest mal mein Gesicht sehen sollen. Aber solche Sachen gibt`s halt. Seit dem habe ich auch alle wichtigen Sachen am Mann. Besser so, als alles wech!!! Es soll ja Leutz geben, die werden aus Schaden klug.


----------

